# gold refining using electrolysis/acids



## scrapit (Feb 5, 2010)

i am new to this hobby and am still trying to figure out the best method for recovering gold. there are many methods of recovery but is there a easy way to recover gold. i came upon an article in the goldrecovery.us site and they sell a small unit for $500 that is supose to work well but i thought id ask the experts on this forum that have bean doing this for a while before i chose a method of recovery and refining. my grandfather also gave me a couple of jars of gold pins that have bean sitting in a stripfree solution for at least 4 plus years and I'm not sure how to go about cleaning and filtering it out but the jars are very heavy and probably have a ton of gold in them. if someone could offer some advise on these subjects i would be very grateful.

Brad


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 5, 2010)

> i am new to this hobby and am still trying to figure out the best method for recovering gold. there are many methods of recovery but is there a easy way to recover gold. i came upon an article in the goldrecovery.us site and they sell a small unit for $500 that is supose to work well but i thought id ask the experts on this forum that have bean doing this for a while before i chose a method of recovery and refining. my grandfather also gave me a couple of jars of gold pins that have bean sitting in a stripfree solution for at least 4 plus years and I'm not sure how to go about cleaning and filtering it out but the jars are very heavy and probably have a ton of gold in them. if someone could offer some advise on these subjects i would be very grateful.


I see nothing on Steve's site that costs $500. If you're talking about the Shor machine, you'll find some info on this forum, although much of it is negative.

Stripfree has been mentioned a few times on the forum but I can't remember any discussion about what it's made of or how to get the gold out of it. Contact whoever sold it for this information and we can go from there.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 5, 2010)

I would like to know what document on my site mentions the price of anything as $500.

Steve


----------



## Palladium (Feb 5, 2010)

I knew it, I knew it.
Steve's making a killing. ROTFL.


----------



## scrapit (Feb 5, 2010)

when i said $500 i meant in that general area. i didnt go back and look at the price of the shor/ electrolysis machine
sorry if i was a bit vauge. so are you the one that made this machine ???


----------



## Palladium (Feb 5, 2010)

Their is nothing on Steve’s site gold recovery.us that cost over a $ 100.00 as far as i know. The most expensive item i know of is the battery charger. You must be referring to the plastic little white thing that shor sells that cost about $ 20 to make and uses about 10 cents worth of chemicals.


----------



## Oz (Feb 5, 2010)

I love it! Steve's selling Shor. I have fallen, and I can't get up! ROTF


----------



## Palladium (Feb 5, 2010)

If you'll look here. Get the (FREE) Gold Refining Forum Handbook VOL 2 (Final) here >> http://tinyurl.com/y9w5y73

Their are like 10 links to shor topics.

Have you read the other books in my sig line ? You seem like you want to learn.

Good one Oz.


----------



## scrapit (Feb 5, 2010)

So is the electrolysis method feasible will it work on any gold plated item?? Or just work well on CPU chips


----------

